# Great Western



## skoda (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a frame, fork and sprocket for what I am told is a "teens" Great Western Cyrus.  It has a motorbike style frame and closed dropouts on the fork.  It was a 28" wood wheeled bike.  

Has anyone heard of this company?  Great Western?


----------



## sam (Mar 13, 2008)

Seems like I seen Great Western and Western Wheel Works as same company.I'd compair it to Western Wheel Works and Cresent bicycles and see if it comes  close.


----------



## willardm (May 21, 2008)

The Cyrus was a model manfactured by the Great Western Manufacturing Company in LaPorte, Indiana.  The "teens sounds about right.


----------

